# DCC on a DC track?



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought two Atlas GP40's and I'am dying to see them run. But I'am not even close to having my DCC layout started. Can I set up a small oval and put these engines on and watch them run?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you can they are dual mode decoders meaning they will work in DC and DCC, as long as someone has not gone into the programing and locked out DC control.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

thanx NIMT just didnt know if I had to unplug the decoder or not. There brand new so I dont think they have been reprogramed


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Paid $150.00 for both, its this a good price?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look at it this way, You paid $50 per engine because the decoders in those are about $25 each.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
So yep you got a great deal, Atlas engines are very smooth and powerful too!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do you already have your DCC system? Hooking it up shouldn't be much different than hooking up the DC power supply.

My dad has his home DCC system hooked up to a 4' diameter circle for testing his stuff before he takes it over to the club.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

No I havn't bought my DCC system yet,should be soon.I'am going to get the Digitrax Zeypher Xttra, can't wait.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

How do I tell if a decoder is dual mode?It doesn't say on the box.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's an Atlas it's a dual mode, they don't make anything but dual mode for years now!
90% of decoders are dual mode and if they are not then they will give you instructions on how to change it back to DC.
You will not hurt a decoder putting it on DC even if it's not dual mode, but it wont work!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> It's an Atlas it's a dual mode, they don't make anything but dual mode for years now!
> 90% of decoders are dual mode and if they are not then they will give you instructions on how to change it back to DC.
> You will not hurt a decoder putting it on DC even if it's not dual mode, but it wont work!


 
Thanks NIMT, that is good to know.


----------

